

Ask HN: Is it worthwhile for your run of the mill web developer to learn NodeJS - mcrittenden

Or, worded differently, is NodeJS useful for anything besides what seems to be its target goal (i.e., realtime. web socket type stuff like chat room and collaborative apps)? Would it be helpful at all on just basic websites (brochure sites, blogs, image galleries, stuff like that)?
======
phamilton
One thing I think is interesting with all these new technologies and
frameworks is the uniting power of REST.

Build the application in whatever makes sense. If some part makes more sense
in NodeJS, build it that way. The rest can be Rails/Django/etc. Tie it all
together with RESTful APIs.

------
towndrunk
I believe it is always worthwhile to learn new technologies. You don't need to
become an expert but the exposure to new things provides new ways of looking
at and solving problems.

